# Going out of the grid



## RWS

I've always dreamed of moving out of the city, and building/buying a log cabin in the woods in the north, and living off the grid. Would definitely need solar panels and many other amenities. Including internet.  

Otherwise, it would be kind of like living a hermit life, outside of going out for necessities. Like toilet paper. 

But the rest, like hunting, fishing, foraging, I can do on my own. Does this appeal to anybody? It's very appealing to me. 

It's not that I don't like people, I just like being a lone wolf. Just wondering if I'm crazy or not...


----------



## Blues Man

I like the idea.

It is tougher than most people think to be completely off the grid though.
In all honesty I think i could get by just fine without the internet as long as I have my guitar


----------



## aaronleland

I can't do without the internet. I can't draw porn.


----------



## Crepitus

I'd get bored in about 2 days.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

I am fortunate enough to have open access to a 120 year old family cabin that sits on 600 acres surrounded on three sides by a state park and a wildlife reserve. I go as often as I can, and it is a glimpse of what it would be like to live off the grid in the wilderness.  I’ll just say this, you will spend a hell of a lot of time cutting and splitting wood just to heat your cabin and cook your food.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

BuckToothMoron said:


> I am fortunate enough to have open access to a 120 year old family cabin that sits on 600 acres surrounded on three sides by a state park and a wildlife reserve. I go as often as I can, and it is a glimpse of what it would be like to live off the grid in the wilderness.  I’ll just say this, you will spend a hell of a lot of time cutting and splitting wood just to heat your cabin and cook your food.



There is always the option for propane to use in the summer...…..while you're cutting & splitting enough wood to keep you thru the winter...


----------



## Marion Morrison

aaronleland said:


> I can't do without the internet. I can't draw porn.



Joo can do it, mang!


----------



## Marion Morrison

Man, where is that one fantastic video of a guy that lives off the land and is a state representative?

He has some acres..50 or more. Built his house from things on his land.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

RWS said:


> I've always dreamed of moving out of the city, and building/buying a log cabin in the woods in the north, and living off the grid. Would definitely need solar panels and many other amenities. Including internet.
> 
> Otherwise, it would be kind of like living a hermit life, outside of going out for necessities. Like toilet paper.
> 
> But the rest, like hunting, fishing, foraging, I can do on my own. Does this appeal to anybody? It's very appealing to me.
> 
> It's not that I don't like people, I just like being a lone wolf. Just wondering if I'm crazy or not...



I'd love it, even without the internet or amenities...……..I can do without power, I can do without modern conveniences, I can do without 'communications...……..I just can't do without running water.


----------



## Marion Morrison

JustAnotherNut said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've always dreamed of moving out of the city, and building/buying a log cabin in the woods in the north, and living off the grid. Would definitely need solar panels and many other amenities. Including internet.
> 
> Otherwise, it would be kind of like living a hermit life, outside of going out for necessities. Like toilet paper.
> 
> But the rest, like hunting, fishing, foraging, I can do on my own. Does this appeal to anybody? It's very appealing to me.
> 
> It's not that I don't like people, I just like being a lone wolf. Just wondering if I'm crazy or not...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love it, even without the internet or amenities...……..I can do without power, I can do without modern conveniences, I can do without 'communications...……..I just can't do without running water.
Click to expand...



Ya gotta have water. That's rule 1


----------



## Marion Morrison

This isn't even the guy I was thinking of:

https://thehomestead.guru/congressman-off-grid/


----------



## Marion Morrison

I found it! My Google-Fu is strong, grasshoppa! His name is Thomas Massie, and he is 1 smart dude.

I highly recommend this guy! Maybe get a wood-burning stove vs. the fancy thing he designed.

He became a Rep to help out his neighbors n stuff.

'Murica! Fuck yeah!


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Marion Morrison said:


> I found it! My Google-Fu is strong, grasshoppa!His name is Thomas Massie, and he is 1 smart dude.
> 
> I highly recommend this guy! Maybe get a wood-burning stove vs. the fancy thing he designed.
> 
> He became a Rep to help out his neighbors n stuff.
> 
> 'Murica! Fuck yeah!



He may be great...…..but he's not that far off grid, with 220amp & electric outlets


----------



## Marion Morrison

JustAnotherNut said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found it! My Google-Fu is strong, grasshoppa!His name is Thomas Massie, and he is 1 smart dude.
> 
> I highly recommend this guy! Maybe get a wood-burning stove vs. the fancy thing he designed.
> 
> He became a Rep to help out his neighbors n stuff.
> 
> 'Murica! Fuck yeah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He may be great...…..but he's not that far off grid, with 220amp & electric outlets
Click to expand...


Self-sufficient.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

I think I'd rather go in the direction of being self sufficient if it became necessary.
  A nice cabin in the woods with power and solar,a well with both a manual pump and electric.
  A garden,chickens,rabbits and plenty of land to hunt and fish.
  Just knowing you could do it would bring peace of mind.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I think I'd rather go in the direction of being self sufficient if it became necessary.
> A nice cabin in the woods with power and solar,a well with both a manual pump and electric.
> A garden,chickens,rabbits and plenty of land to hunt and fish.
> Just knowing you could do it would bring peace of mind.




Yeah...….a man without a remote is a sorry thing to behold  



…..and that's why we've stayed 'citified'


----------



## Marion Morrison

JustAnotherNut said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'd rather go in the direction of being self sufficient if it became necessary.
> A nice cabin in the woods with power and solar,a well with both a manual pump and electric.
> A garden,chickens,rabbits and plenty of land to hunt and fish.
> Just knowing you could do it would bring peace of mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...….a man without a remote is a sorry thing to behold
> 
> 
> 
> …..and that's why we've stayed 'citified'
Click to expand...


Don't need no remote if the TV's off and you're gone fishin'. 

Beer would be nice to have, though.


----------



## DGS49

There are different levels of "off the grid."

Very few people could do it 100%  There is always little stuff that one can't do without, and they cost MONEY.

There are several Alaska-based shows on my cable, featuring people who are to one extent or another living off the grid.

I think you have to consider how difficult that life would be, and what you would do when you are physically unable to do it.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

JustAnotherNut said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'd rather go in the direction of being self sufficient if it became necessary.
> A nice cabin in the woods with power and solar,a well with both a manual pump and electric.
> A garden,chickens,rabbits and plenty of land to hunt and fish.
> Just knowing you could do it would bring peace of mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...….a man without a remote is a sorry thing to behold
> 
> 
> 
> …..and that's why we've stayed 'citified'
Click to expand...


  I'm about as far from citified as you can get without living in the woods.

Drop me off with my pack a .22 and some fishing gear and I could live in the woods indefinitely barring injury.
  Hell we already live in the woods at least a week a year with no power and the water comes from an artesian well.
  Add a garden and some animals ....done.


----------



## Marion Morrison

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'd rather go in the direction of being self sufficient if it became necessary.
> A nice cabin in the woods with power and solar,a well with both a manual pump and electric.
> A garden,chickens,rabbits and plenty of land to hunt and fish.
> Just knowing you could do it would bring peace of mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...….a man without a remote is a sorry thing to behold
> 
> 
> 
> …..and that's why we've stayed 'citified'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm about as far from citified as you can get without living in the woods.
> 
> Drop me off with my pack a .22 and some fishing gear and I could live in the woods indefinitely barring injury.
> Hell we already live in the woods at least a week a year with no power and the water comes from an artesian well.
> Add a garden and some animals ....done.
Click to expand...


Enter the beer factor..


----------



## JustAnotherNut

DGS49 said:


> There are different levels of "off the grid."
> 
> Very few people could do it 100%  There is always little stuff that one can't do without, and they cost MONEY.
> 
> There are several Alaska-based shows on my cable, featuring people who are to one extent or another living off the grid.
> 
> I think you have to consider how difficult that life would be, and what you would do when you are physically unable to do it.



agreed......I could have 30, 20 or even 10 years ago.....but now I'm not so sure, things hurt that shouldn't, nor do they work as intended


----------



## ozro

I am living the lifestyle the OP describes. Its been over 20 years, and I am just going to say its a horrible terrible choice.

don't want you folks getting any ideas about moving out by me....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Marion Morrison said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'd rather go in the direction of being self sufficient if it became necessary.
> A nice cabin in the woods with power and solar,a well with both a manual pump and electric.
> A garden,chickens,rabbits and plenty of land to hunt and fish.
> Just knowing you could do it would bring peace of mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...….a man without a remote is a sorry thing to behold
> 
> 
> 
> …..and that's why we've stayed 'citified'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm about as far from citified as you can get without living in the woods.
> 
> Drop me off with my pack a .22 and some fishing gear and I could live in the woods indefinitely barring injury.
> Hell we already live in the woods at least a week a year with no power and the water comes from an artesian well.
> Add a garden and some animals ....done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Enter the beer factor..
Click to expand...


   I'd definitely have to read up on primitive beer making.
I'd probably taste like shit but it'd get the job done.
  And then of course you have shine which isnt difficult to make.


----------



## Marion Morrison

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'd rather go in the direction of being self sufficient if it became necessary.
> A nice cabin in the woods with power and solar,a well with both a manual pump and electric.
> A garden,chickens,rabbits and plenty of land to hunt and fish.
> Just knowing you could do it would bring peace of mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...….a man without a remote is a sorry thing to behold
> 
> 
> 
> …..and that's why we've stayed 'citified'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm about as far from citified as you can get without living in the woods.
> 
> Drop me off with my pack a .22 and some fishing gear and I could live in the woods indefinitely barring injury.
> Hell we already live in the woods at least a week a year with no power and the water comes from an artesian well.
> Add a garden and some animals ....done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Enter the beer factor..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd definitely have to read up on primitive beer making.
> I'd probably taste like shit but it'd get the job done.
> And then of course you have shine which isnt difficult to make.
Click to expand...


Something like that is a must. I'd probably lean towards Old Cuban man wine making. This one guy used to bring a couple gallons a month. Tasty stuff.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'd rather go in the direction of being self sufficient if it became necessary.
> A nice cabin in the woods with power and solar,a well with both a manual pump and electric.
> A garden,chickens,rabbits and plenty of land to hunt and fish.
> Just knowing you could do it would bring peace of mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...….a man without a remote is a sorry thing to behold
> 
> 
> 
> …..and that's why we've stayed 'citified'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm about as far from citified as you can get without living in the woods.
> 
> Drop me off with my pack a .22 and some fishing gear and I could live in the woods indefinitely barring injury.
> Hell we already live in the woods at least a week a year with no power and the water comes from an artesian well.
> Add a garden and some animals ....done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Enter the beer factor..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd definitely have to read up on primitive beer making.
> I'd probably taste like shit but it'd get the job done.
> And then of course you have shine which isnt difficult to make.
Click to expand...


just don't blow the place up


----------



## Crixus

RWS said:


> I've always dreamed of moving out of the city, and building/buying a log cabin in the woods in the north, and living off the grid. Would definitely need solar panels and many other amenities. Including internet.
> 
> Otherwise, it would be kind of like living a hermit life, outside of going out for necessities. Like toilet paper.
> 
> But the rest, like hunting, fishing, foraging, I can do on my own. Does this appeal to anybody? It's very appealing to me.
> 
> It's not that I don't like people, I just like being a lone wolf. Just wondering if I'm crazy or not...




Hunting, fishing and foraging for food sounds awesome, just be sure you get store bought food to. The above met loads not very reliable ways to feed ones self. If I did it it would have to be in a warm place and I mean year round. I hate the cold.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Marion Morrison said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'd rather go in the direction of being self sufficient if it became necessary.
> A nice cabin in the woods with power and solar,a well with both a manual pump and electric.
> A garden,chickens,rabbits and plenty of land to hunt and fish.
> Just knowing you could do it would bring peace of mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...….a man without a remote is a sorry thing to behold
> 
> 
> 
> …..and that's why we've stayed 'citified'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm about as far from citified as you can get without living in the woods.
> 
> Drop me off with my pack a .22 and some fishing gear and I could live in the woods indefinitely barring injury.
> Hell we already live in the woods at least a week a year with no power and the water comes from an artesian well.
> Add a garden and some animals ....done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Enter the beer factor..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd definitely have to read up on primitive beer making.
> I'd probably taste like shit but it'd get the job done.
> And then of course you have shine which isnt difficult to make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Something like that is a must. I'd probably lean towards Old Cuban man wine making. This one guy used to bring a couple gallons a month. Tasty stuff.
Click to expand...


   Plenty of Mustang grapes in my neck of the woods,along with dewberries.
  Plant ya a big watermelon patch and you'd have gallons of watermelon wine in no time.

   But ya,you cant go without some type of alcohol thats for sure.
And that shine would make a fine disinfectant.


----------



## HenryBHough

There is real pleasure in living simply.  
When you're young and healthy enough to take care of yourself.
Oh, and any others who might be along with you.
My remote cabin (20-miles away from the closest neighbor) was great.



 

Then.

The young fella who bought it from me when I got too old to do all
the stuff that needed doing installed a generator, satellite TV, even 
an electric pizza oven.  The solar panels were enough for the few
lights and ham radio I kept for emergencies.  But not him.

He also got a second job to pay for the everything.

But he does love the cabin.

The 3-4 weekends a year he gets to spend there.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Crixus said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've always dreamed of moving out of the city, and building/buying a log cabin in the woods in the north, and living off the grid. Would definitely need solar panels and many other amenities. Including internet.
> 
> Otherwise, it would be kind of like living a hermit life, outside of going out for necessities. Like toilet paper.
> 
> But the rest, like hunting, fishing, foraging, I can do on my own. Does this appeal to anybody? It's very appealing to me.
> 
> It's not that I don't like people, I just like being a lone wolf. Just wondering if I'm crazy or not...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunting, fishing and foraging for food sounds awesome, just be sure you get store bought food to. The above met loads not very reliable ways to feed ones self. If I did it it would have to be in a warm place and I mean year round. I hate the cold.
Click to expand...


   It'd be pretty easy to live off the land we fish on.
6000 acres of bottomland full of hardwoods,squirrels,deer,hogs,rabbits,fish,alligators and all manner of edible plants.
   Get yourself a couple dozen rat traps for squirrels and a couple of dozen yo yo's,some steel jaw traps and that frees you up to forage for edible plants.
  You may be eating a steady diet of possum but you wouldnt go hungry.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

JustAnotherNut said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are different levels of "off the grid."
> 
> Very few people could do it 100%  There is always little stuff that one can't do without, and they cost MONEY.
> 
> There are several Alaska-based shows on my cable, featuring people who are to one extent or another living off the grid.
> 
> I think you have to consider how difficult that life would be, and what you would do when you are physically unable to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> agreed......I could have 30, 20 or even 10 years ago.....but now I'm not so sure, things hurt that shouldn't, nor do they work as intended
Click to expand...


  Yep...there's a reason people died so young back in the day.


----------



## aaronleland

My mom used to own this old church that we'd stay at sometimes when I was a kid. We were out in the woods with no electricity or running water. We'd shit in an outhouse, and get water from nearby streams.


----------



## RWS

Blues Man said:


> I like the idea.
> 
> It is tougher than most people think to be completely off the grid though.
> In all honesty I think i could get by just fine without the internet as long as I have my guitar


I have to have my keyboards, uke, and guitar, for sure! My keyboards need power though, so that's where solar panels come in. Those are absolute necessities!


----------



## RWS

BuckToothMoron said:


> I am fortunate enough to have open access to a 120 year old family cabin that sits on 600 acres surrounded on three sides by a state park and a wildlife reserve. I go as often as I can, and it is a glimpse of what it would be like to live off the grid in the wilderness.  I’ll just say this, you will spend a hell of a lot of time cutting and splitting wood just to heat your cabin and cook your food.


I definitely understand that. Thanks for your reply. Do you have solar? And if so, how much does it cover?


----------



## RWS

JustAnotherNut said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've always dreamed of moving out of the city, and building/buying a log cabin in the woods in the north, and living off the grid. Would definitely need solar panels and many other amenities. Including internet.
> 
> Otherwise, it would be kind of like living a hermit life, outside of going out for necessities. Like toilet paper.
> 
> But the rest, like hunting, fishing, foraging, I can do on my own. Does this appeal to anybody? It's very appealing to me.
> 
> It's not that I don't like people, I just like being a lone wolf. Just wondering if I'm crazy or not...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love it, even without the internet or amenities...……..I can do without power, I can do without modern conveniences, I can do without 'communications...……..I just can't do without running water.
Click to expand...


That's also a big thing, running water... Prob the biggest  I can do without internet, but I need a shower and a toilet. I've been pricing out lots that have both, and considering building my own with at least running water and a septic tank. Those are the two definite necessities. Internet is actually last after electricity. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## RWS

Marion Morrison said:


> Man, where is that one fantastic video of a guy that lives off the land and is a state representative?
> 
> He has some acres..50 or more. Built his house from things on his land.


I'd love to see that!


----------



## Darkwind

Marion Morrison said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'd rather go in the direction of being self sufficient if it became necessary.
> A nice cabin in the woods with power and solar,a well with both a manual pump and electric.
> A garden,chickens,rabbits and plenty of land to hunt and fish.
> Just knowing you could do it would bring peace of mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...….a man without a remote is a sorry thing to behold
> 
> 
> 
> …..and that's why we've stayed 'citified'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm about as far from citified as you can get without living in the woods.
> 
> Drop me off with my pack a .22 and some fishing gear and I could live in the woods indefinitely barring injury.
> Hell we already live in the woods at least a week a year with no power and the water comes from an artesian well.
> Add a garden and some animals ....done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Enter the beer factor..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd definitely have to read up on primitive beer making.
> I'd probably taste like shit but it'd get the job done.
> And then of course you have shine which isnt difficult to make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Something like that is a must. I'd probably lean towards Old Cuban man wine making. This one guy used to bring a couple gallons a month. Tasty stuff.
Click to expand...

About 10 hives of honeybees would be just about right for keeping a person well stocked in mead all year round.


----------



## RWS

ozro said:


> I am living the lifestyle the OP describes. Its been over 20 years, and I am just going to say its a horrible terrible choice.
> 
> don't want you folks getting any ideas about moving out by me....


Yep, I wish I wasn't so tied to the city life. I want to live it the right way, and self-sustain. Except for the trips to Costco for toilet paper


----------



## RWS

Crixus said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've always dreamed of moving out of the city, and building/buying a log cabin in the woods in the north, and living off the grid. Would definitely need solar panels and many other amenities. Including internet.
> 
> Otherwise, it would be kind of like living a hermit life, outside of going out for necessities. Like toilet paper.
> 
> But the rest, like hunting, fishing, foraging, I can do on my own. Does this appeal to anybody? It's very appealing to me.
> 
> It's not that I don't like people, I just like being a lone wolf. Just wondering if I'm crazy or not...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunting, fishing and foraging for food sounds awesome, just be sure you get store bought food to. The above met loads not very reliable ways to feed ones self. If I did it it would have to be in a warm place and I mean year round. I hate the cold.
Click to expand...


I definitely agree, I wouldn't be that far off. I need some necessities, inc tp like I said. And others like veggies. I wouldn't be totally off the grid. BTW, I love your name Crixus. I am Spartacus. 

Nice to meet you again!  They're both my idols!


----------



## Darkwind

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've always dreamed of moving out of the city, and building/buying a log cabin in the woods in the north, and living off the grid. Would definitely need solar panels and many other amenities. Including internet.
> 
> Otherwise, it would be kind of like living a hermit life, outside of going out for necessities. Like toilet paper.
> 
> But the rest, like hunting, fishing, foraging, I can do on my own. Does this appeal to anybody? It's very appealing to me.
> 
> It's not that I don't like people, I just like being a lone wolf. Just wondering if I'm crazy or not...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunting, fishing and foraging for food sounds awesome, just be sure you get store bought food to. The above met loads not very reliable ways to feed ones self. If I did it it would have to be in a warm place and I mean year round. I hate the cold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It'd be pretty easy to live off the land we fish on.
> 6000 acres of bottomland full of hardwoods,squirrels,deer,hogs,rabbits,fish,alligators and all manner of edible plants.
> Get yourself a couple dozen rat traps for squirrels and a couple of dozen yo yo's,some steel jaw traps and that frees you up to forage for edible plants.
> You may be eating a steady diet of possum but you wouldnt go hungry.
Click to expand...

Sounds like an ideal place to put an apiary or three.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Darkwind said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've always dreamed of moving out of the city, and building/buying a log cabin in the woods in the north, and living off the grid. Would definitely need solar panels and many other amenities. Including internet.
> 
> Otherwise, it would be kind of like living a hermit life, outside of going out for necessities. Like toilet paper.
> 
> But the rest, like hunting, fishing, foraging, I can do on my own. Does this appeal to anybody? It's very appealing to me.
> 
> It's not that I don't like people, I just like being a lone wolf. Just wondering if I'm crazy or not...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunting, fishing and foraging for food sounds awesome, just be sure you get store bought food to. The above met loads not very reliable ways to feed ones self. If I did it it would have to be in a warm place and I mean year round. I hate the cold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It'd be pretty easy to live off the land we fish on.
> 6000 acres of bottomland full of hardwoods,squirrels,deer,hogs,rabbits,fish,alligators and all manner of edible plants.
> Get yourself a couple dozen rat traps for squirrels and a couple of dozen yo yo's,some steel jaw traps and that frees you up to forage for edible plants.
> You may be eating a steady diet of possum but you wouldnt go hungry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like an ideal place to put an apiary or three.
Click to expand...


   There are a few black bear in the area which might make that problematic.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

RWS said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am fortunate enough to have open access to a 120 year old family cabin that sits on 600 acres surrounded on three sides by a state park and a wildlife reserve. I go as often as I can, and it is a glimpse of what it would be like to live off the grid in the wilderness.  I’ll just say this, you will spend a hell of a lot of time cutting and splitting wood just to heat your cabin and cook your food.
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely understand that. Thanks for your reply. Do you have solar? And if so, how much does it cover?
Click to expand...


No solar. We are not off the grid, but when we are there in the winter we keep a fire in the stove to heat because the electric heat is so expensive.


----------



## Darkwind

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've always dreamed of moving out of the city, and building/buying a log cabin in the woods in the north, and living off the grid. Would definitely need solar panels and many other amenities. Including internet.
> 
> Otherwise, it would be kind of like living a hermit life, outside of going out for necessities. Like toilet paper.
> 
> But the rest, like hunting, fishing, foraging, I can do on my own. Does this appeal to anybody? It's very appealing to me.
> 
> It's not that I don't like people, I just like being a lone wolf. Just wondering if I'm crazy or not...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunting, fishing and foraging for food sounds awesome, just be sure you get store bought food to. The above met loads not very reliable ways to feed ones self. If I did it it would have to be in a warm place and I mean year round. I hate the cold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It'd be pretty easy to live off the land we fish on.
> 6000 acres of bottomland full of hardwoods,squirrels,deer,hogs,rabbits,fish,alligators and all manner of edible plants.
> Get yourself a couple dozen rat traps for squirrels and a couple of dozen yo yo's,some steel jaw traps and that frees you up to forage for edible plants.
> You may be eating a steady diet of possum but you wouldnt go hungry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like an ideal place to put an apiary or three.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are a few black bear in the area which might make that problematic.
Click to expand...

There are relatively inexpensive fencing systems the provide enough of an electric jolt to dissuade the bear without causing any permanent harm.


----------

